# Wahoo rigging Question



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

When you guys are rigging your yozori bonita's. stretch lures or just a skirt,what leader are you using. Wire or heavy mono. I have use 400lb mono on my bonitas before with some success, I'm just courious what you guys have has success with. Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I used to use heavy mono with them but I find they run a lot better on single strand or 175lb cable. I also don't like losing my 30-40 dollar plugs when a big 'hoo decides he wants it more than I do.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

175 lb. cable works great for me.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

400lb mono is wayyyyy too much diameter.



Double crimp the lightest multistrand cable you're comfortable using, with an offshore swivel loop.



As with just about anything, use the least amount of terminal tackle possible. Do not use single strand

cable under any circumstance -- biggest mistake people use fishing for Wahoo. You will be immediately

limiting the potential action you're getting. Dont do it.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

You get the best action with single strand wire and haywire twist - but these fatigue with a wobbly plug pulled for a long time -So ditto thedouble crimped cablemethod above. Would rather have actionthan a little more stealth.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *LuckyLady (8/25/2009)*175 lb. cable works great for me.


Same here, with the Bonitas.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *xyzzy (8/25/2009)* Do not use single strand
> cable under any circumstance -- biggest mistake people use fishing for Wahoo. You will be immediately limiting the potential action you're getting. Dont do it.


??? I get much better action with single strand wire but you have to make sure you switch your leaders after a fish so they don't kink too bad. The last thing I would call it is a mistake.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Mono Mono Mono 8 feet of 300 floro all day long.use all the chafing stuff.cable to me is overkill and is way to visible plus it vibrates and breaks to easy.we have done em both and mono gets way more action than the cable.Never brought up a hoo that had the entire lurew in his mouth all the way up to the leader.they are pretty accurate and are always hooked so far away from the leader.to short a leader on long fish will get you pwned.No way im gonna run 6 to 8 feet of cable.


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

i run 6 feet of 200 lb momoi mono.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *xyzzy (8/25/2009)*400lb mono is wayyyyy too much diameter.
> 
> Double crimp the lightest multistrand cable you're comfortable using, with an offshore swivel loop.
> 
> ...


we use single strand 175lb and like it just fine that or 300lb mono yet to ever donate a yozuri or braid maraduer to a toothy critter also 125# single strand on our wahoo islandlers works great to me just my 2 cents

TIM


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

> *recess (8/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *xyzzy (8/25/2009)*400lb mono is wayyyyy too much diameter.
> ...




It's not so much an issue of "losing lures" or "losing fish" from my perspective -- its having too much diameter in the line will have definitive negative results when it comes to the amount of action on the lure itself, and the amount of bites you get as a result.



The smallest diameter possible is going to have the best results when it comes to getting bites -- finding the happy medium is of course key.



I recommend getting 60lb MULTISTRAND cable. Single Strand has horrible performance on the action of the lure, plus weakens and kinks and everything else.



I guarantee I get better results on this setup than anyone using any heavy mono.







e.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *xyzzy (8/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *recess (8/26/2009)*
> ...




i doubt it since you dont understand the line has absolutely nothing to do with the action on the lure.it pivots from the chafing thimble ran thru the eye.The line only affects the depth the lure will go.thinner diameter means deeper and heavy dia means shallower but the results are marginal.Steel is very visible if it kinks the wrong way.No way in hell a steel cable is going to outfish 250 floro on a yozuri,.you can see steel 300 feet away when the sun hits it right.especially single strand and worse after its been kinkied on a fisjh.Not to mention how steel cable bends and breaks on pivot points especially fighting a fish.I have 5 over 80 pound wahoos and several smaller ones caught on a boat with outboards and all were caught on mono.

You guys keep using cable and save the big fish for me.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Desparado =









Helpful Tool.....


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

To each their own. I'm 14/14 over the last 4 trips


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys. I think I will try it a few different ways. We'll be out there sat giving it a shot.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *xyzzy (8/27/2009)*To each their own. I'm 14/14 over the last 4 trips


And how many of those were hooked on said rig with the steel cable tied to a swivel clamped onto the lure LOL.and the big question is how many of those 14 were over 80????



you are right though.everyone fishes there own way and style.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *hjorgan (8/26/2009)*Desparado =
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ha! lol


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Kevdog540 (8/27/2009)*Thanks for all the replys. I think I will try it a few different ways. We'll be out there sat giving it a shot.




if you want to meet me in pensacola i have a couple of lures already rigged that you can pull if you promise to bring em back.I wont be needing them any time soon.at least for a couple weeks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught wahoo on single strand

I've caught wahoo on cable

I've caught wahoo on mono

Rig how you want to and however works best as you see it. I've caught more 'hoos on naked ballyhoo with 100lb mono than anything yet have lost 3 braid marauders in one day using 300lb momoi X-hard. I've seen onerepeatedly attacka bumper teaser rigged on a rope; I don't think he was line shy. These are dumbass fish and one thing I thinkall experienced wahoo fisherman will agree upon is that if they are hungry they will eat just about anything pulled fast over their heads, regardless of how it was rigged.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *tunapopper (8/27/2009)*I've caught wahoo on single strand
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if that was truly the case than no wahoo would ever get above 60 lbs since every tom dick and hairy has probably pulled every lure known to man over top of them.i think there is definitly techniques for hooking into bigger fish.I have lost alot of respect for the braids.

seems the yozuris get hit more often even with 4 out the braids get hit more by big kings it seems,


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I may have discredited them a little to make a point but either way I've seen so many simple questions about wahoo rigging turn into heated debates and arguments and still no point is made. I used to pull all my "wahoo" baits on mono and still do on some but for the most part have switched to wire and my catch rate has not changed. The reason for the switch is obvious, I recieved a few cutoffs. Not many, but enough to start pulling more baits on wire andI still catch plenty of hoos to keep me happy and I don't lose any tackle while doing it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't use the braid marauders either but my favorite wahoo plug is a Braid. Its a smaller one called a little speedy. Its about 6 inches or so and has a very slim body. You can actually pull this smaller, lighter plug faster than the big ones and they cost half as much as a braid just slightly bigger. The one problem with them is that hardly anyone carries them.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Desperado-Thanks for the offer. I have a handfull already prepaired for trip. I hope the weather holds off. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

How I rig my stuff has more to do with the speed I plan on pulling it.



5-6 knots I use #9 wire.



12-13 knots (high speed) I use 300 mono with cable hook sets.


----------

